
Currents: Have Meaningful Discussions at Work – G Suite - tortilla
https://gsuite.google.com/products/currents/
======
rurban
How much time are we giving it, considering Google's letal product policies?

I give them 2 years. Not a convincing project anyway. Yammer was already
outdated when Microsoft bought it 2012.

~~~
dragonwriter
> How much time are we giving it, considering Google's letal product policies?

Google isn't really known for killing G Suite features, though it's killed
other things to support G Suite features. (E.g., consumer G+.)

------
qnsi
Wouldn't trust google this project is going to be active in few months/years,
when you invested into it

